# Sorry another flu jab question



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I had the flu jab in January this year before my 2nd ivf as I didn't fancy having to make the decision whether to have it or not if the tx worked.  I'm booked in for ivf again in Jan 2012 and was planning to go to Superdrug this weekend to get my jab for this season.  However earlier this week I got a surprise natural bfp so cancelled this weekend's jab and I don't know what to do.

Would the jab I had in January still offer me protection, I'm thinking I saw somewhere it's the same strain this year?  If not, what is the current thinking about having the jab in your first trimester?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is recommended that you have it again as soon as possible even if you had it last season.
The department of health letter to health professionals for the flu vaccination plan recommends all trimesters of pregnancy 1,2 or 3rd. They also recommend repeat vaccination as no one knows how long effective immunity lasts.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for your reply Hazel.  It's not what I wanted to hear but deep down it's what I knew the answer would be, I'll discuss it with my GP when I have my booking in appointment in a few weeks time.


----------

